# Dam Neck beach



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Do you have to be active military to access the beach at Dam Neck?


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I believe you need to be at least a former member of the military. Or be with someone who has a base pass on their windshield. I don’t think you can just drive on anymore. Call and double check just to be sure. Things have changed since 9/11. It’s the same with Little Creek and Ft. Story. You can do as I did and get a boyfriend or three who is active Navy. I‘d recommend a SEAL.


----------



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

pcbtightlines said:


> Do you have to be active military to access the beach at Dam Neck?


Active/retired/DoD must have one of these valid IDs to get in or go with someone who does, just need drivers license then.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

You can still drive on Ft. Story to visit the lighthouses, but they Navy won’t let civilians fish there anymore. That’s too bad, too, ii’s a great spot. The Army used to let anyone fish there when they ran the place. I always had good luck at those rock jetties.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

I can’t wait to get out to dam neck and kick off the season! I’m getting antsy.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Fishlife I have started using damneck so when do you think the blues will start showing based on your opinion and experience?


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

beachcaster said:


> Fishlife I have started using damneck so when do you think the blues will start showing based on your opinion and experience?


I’ve caught them as early as late April. Things usually start picking up in May once the water warms up a bit more.


----------

